# More Kodiak bear hunts!



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Kyle got his bear Wednesday. After spotting the bear from the boat it was all a matter of hitting the shore downwind and sneaking in for a shot. He hit her a bit farther back than I'm comfortable with but luckily he hit where all the blood goes in/out of the liver. She went about 100 yards through some pretty nasty, thick growth.









So now it's time to help Annie G. get her bear. She and her husband arrived a couple days early to scout. We saw quit a few bears but not as many as I'm use to seeing. They must be heading back up to higher elevations. With the exception of one place, I'm seeing a lot of scat full of grass lately so I know they're not eating salmon anymore. The only place I've seen evidence of salmon is where Elk Creek runs into Little Kitoi Lake. I plan on concentrating our hunt there. Here is Annie and her husband glassing Little Kitoi (that's my Accumark next to Greg. Man that thing's looking worn!)









We saw three bears that day but she didn't get a shot at the big one.
We did see this one up close and personal but she elected not to shoot so I got it's picture.









Today we only saw one bear. It was maybe only 7' 6" so she decided to hold off.









This little guy stopped by while we were glassing. I believe it's a short-tailed vole. I took a ton of pictures of him.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Most of us will never get the chance to hunt the big bears so it's nice to let us enjoys your hunts.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

^^^ This! I love reading your write-ups and seeing pictures of your oasis!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, today Annie missed a bear.....kinda. A nice bear pops up from the thick brush and onto the closed logging road. Annie cycles her bolt but didn't quite pull it back far enough to let the cartridge pop up in front of the bolt. She closed the bolt on an empty chamber.......click...nothing! The bear dove into the alders never to be seen again. ****!!!

The only bear we saw this evening was this sow. Her cubs are just out of view.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, I'm lovin' this one.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

How many of us have been where we went to chamber a round nice and quiet and for some reason it didn't pick up a round, can I say been there done that? 

Good luck to the hunter on the rest of their hunt.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome stuff!!------SS


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Come on, dude. It's dark. Surely you're not still out after dark. Any luck finding a bruin with Annie? I'm sick of hitting refresh. 

In all seriousness, have you guys tried shooting a deer and sitting on the guy pile? It sounds like you're seeing more bears than we did in spring. The taxidermist recently told me mine isn't even back from the tannery.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

She didn't get her bear.  
She got another chance at a real bruiser but fiddled too much with her gun and the bear started to get nervous and headed for the brush. Annie took a panicked shot and missed....or did she? (I really hate tracking wounded bears!) After the obligatory wait and tracking, there was positively no blood or hair to be found. I have no idea where the bullet went but she didn't hit the bear.
While waiting for their bush plane to come pick them up, we sat and talked and laughed about the week. Annie's a hoot to talk to. She hardly gives you a chance to get a word in. Her husband and I have sore abs from laughing at her all week. Good times, good times!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I sure have met some great people while hosting visiting hunters! There's only a couple that I'd prefer not come back. These guys were a pleasure to have around and hunt with. Someday I hope we cross paths again.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Love your posts, it'd be a dream to hunt up there!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

longbow said:


> She didn't get her bear.
> She got another chance at a real bruiser but fiddled too much with her gun and the bear started to get nervous and headed for the brush. Annie took a panicked shot and missed....or did she? (I really hate tracking wounded bears!)


I can't tell you how many times I've thought back and can't believe you and Brian didn't have your guns out of the cases. I think having a wounded bear late that night would have sucked.

Thanks for the update. I hope it wasn't a disappointment for you or therm. I've told a lot of people that hunt was incredibly successful, and I shot a bear.


----------

